# My Wyler



## jimbas (Jan 25, 2015)

Friends,

What can you tell me about this clean little Wyler?

Very hard to read the back. I can make out "Incaflex," "waterproof" and a number ending in "61."

Any info will be much appreciated.

Jim


----------



## jimbas (Jan 25, 2015)

[No message]


----------



## jimbas (Jan 25, 2015)

I am very sorry--having trouble posting a picture. Please excuse my clumsiness.

Jim


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Most Wylers have a special balance with spiral arms instead of the standard straight bar, helps with shock resistance i believe........ nice watches


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm a big fan of Wylers and own a lot of them. As Harryblakes7 said, their most famous innovation was the incaflex shock protection system, which they notably demonstrated several times by dropping a watch off of both the Eiffel Tower and the Seattle Space Needle at various times (if I recall my Wyler history correctly) and having the watches still ticking away post-impact. Tough watches, often in mono-bloc cases, so they tend to stand up well over time. Depending on the era of watch, the serial number included the year of production, so the 61 MAY be the production year, but I can't really tell without seeing a photo.

Great watches! Enjoy!


----------



## jimbas (Jan 25, 2015)

file:///Users/jamesbastian/Downloads/photo-2.JPG

I hope this comes through as a picture. Here is the accurate little watch.


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637&pid=952333&st=30&#entry952333

This should help ;-)


----------

